# Michael L. Borkovich named top conservation officer



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Michael L. Borkovich , 47, of Leelanau County deserves a thank you. 

Ex-Burton resident named top conservation officer

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/fljou...ndard.xsl?/base/sports-0/1050597547302070.xml


----------

